# قناة الحقيقة المسيحية  الجديدة



## غالى صبحى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

ظهرت قناة الحقيقة اخيرا على القمر الاوربى والقناة تبث الاطهادات الاسلامية للمسيحين فى مصر وكمان هى دى القناة الجديدة الى بقى فيها ابونا زكريا 
القناة على تردد 11317 
                      vertecal او راسى او عمودى  كلهم بمعنى واحد 
ترميز               27500 
نسبة تصويب الخطا   4\3
القناة بأسم     the truth
ارجو التثبيت لاهمية القناة  وربنا يعمل الخير ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخى
انا الحقيقة معرفتش انزلها
جبنا راجل نزلها لنا
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

مين قال اصلا ان ابونا زكريا بيظهر عليها؟


----------



## Nemo (13 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسى ليك جدا انا كمان أخدت التردد من اصحابى الصبح وهنزله لما ارجع
ميرسى وربنا يعوضك


----------



## دارتنيان (13 سبتمبر 2010)

الا توجد علي نايل سات ؟


----------



## نرمين n (13 سبتمبر 2010)

هى ممكن تنزلل على النايل سات:t23:


----------



## دارتنيان (13 سبتمبر 2010)

نرمين n قال:


> هى ممكن تنزلل على النايل سات:t23:



شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

نزلتها من كام يوم
القناه علي القمر الاوربي فقط
ومحدش قال انها هتجيب ابونا زكريا
شكرا ليك غالي​


----------



## رامى حنا (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لتعبك بس ياريت تجيب ابونا زكريا ​


----------



## غالى صبحى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

اوكد لتانى مرة انها هتجيب ابونا زكريا 
ولسؤالك اخى هى ليست موجودة على النايل سات


----------

